# EU-700 Midbass drivers



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

I was thinking of installing the EU-700 drivers from Elemental designs 
http://edesignaudio.com/product.php?cid=15&pid=32&cur=USD

I plan on installing them where my rear speakers are to add some mid-bass...I know this will take a little away from the Front stage design but do the benefits outweigh that....I havent heard anything about the EU-700's but they seem interesting and they look as though they might be drop fits in the stock location of the HK rear's....any comments? So my total audio solution would be:

NINe.4 Amp to power Diamond Audio components s600s up front
JL Audio 10W3 Sub in sealed box [downfiring] in the trunk
NINe.4 Amp powers the Elemental designs EU-700s in the rear stock location
New AMp to drive the JL Sub.

Is this overkill??

LEt me know


----------



## Sinistera (May 13, 2006)

i have heard some good stuff about those speakers but i have heard horror stories about ED. i would never buy or use an ED product because they have screwed a few of my friends. id look at some other company.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

They are oversized in every dimension, their travel outward is a lot so they can hit their grille easily, they need an active highpass to work as midbass. 

We used to do a lot of rear midbass as an industry in the 80's. The tonal improvement in my mind does not overcome the front-stage dilution. I would spend the money and effort on getting more from up front.


----------

